# Amprolyzer V3.2



## MW (17 Januar 2008)

Hat jemand den Amprolyzer V3.2 von Siemens schon getestet bzw. hat den im Einsatz ???

Der ist seit dieser Version wohl zur Freeware mutiert, wenn ich mich da nicht verlesen habe. Und deshalb interessiert mich das ding schon.


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ihn im Einsatz.
Ich finde das Tool wirklich sehr nützlich, gerade bei Anlagen mit einer etwas undurchschaubaren Bustopologie ist es mir sehr von Nutzen.

Die V3.2 ist FreeWare, allerdings sollte man schauen ob man geeignete CP's verbaut hat, es muss ein bestimmter Ausgabestand des Asics vorliegen.

Mit einer CP55xx habe ich es noch nicht getestet, kommt aber noch.

Auf jedenfall sollte man dieses Tool immer dabei haben wenn man auf Anlage ist, es kommt immer wieder zu Situationen wo man es gebrauchen kann.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## centipede (17 Januar 2008)

> Mit einer CP55xx habe ich es noch nicht getestet, kommt aber noch.


  Der Amprolyzer funktioniert nur mit einer CP5611


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2008)

Hi,

die Aussage "funktioniert nur mit 5611" kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Vor mir steht ein Laptop mit einer CP5512 und diese wird erkannt und die Busaufzeichnung wird ebenfalls durchgeführt.
Ich kann jetzt auf den ersten Blick keine Einschränkung finden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## centipede (17 Januar 2008)

Gut zu wissen!
Bis zur 3.1 wurde die 5512 nicht erkannt.

Dann haben sie es in der 3.2 noch geändert, ich dachte an dieser SW wird nicht mehr gearbeitet.

Offiziell wird aber immer noch nur die 5611 unterstützt.

Danke für die Info


----------



## MW (25 Januar 2008)

Die Software scheint ja nicht so bekannt zu sein, wenn sich hier nur zwei Leute melden 

Hat noch jemand was zu dem Ding zu sagen ??????


----------



## centipede (25 Januar 2008)

Ich habe den Amprolyzer seit den ersten Tagen im Einsatz.
Was möchtest du eigentlich wissen?


----------



## MW (25 Januar 2008)

centipede schrieb:


> Ich habe den Amprolyzer seit den ersten Tagen im Einsatz.
> Was möchtest du eigentlich wissen?


 
 Hab mich da wohl etwas zu kurz gefasst 

Ist das Programm ordentlich programmiert, oder gibt´s viele Programmabstürtze bzw. Fehlfunktionen ??
(das kann bei Freeware schonmal vorkommen) 

Wie siehts aus mit der Bedienerfreundlichkeit, benötigt man viel Zeit um sich einzuarbeiten ?

Könnte das Programm auch ein Instandhalter bedienen (bzw. verständliche infos daraus bekommen) der sich nicht so gut mit dem PB auskennt ???


Ich bin mitlerweile auf dem Weg das Programm auch zu testen, nur das kann noch dauern, da dass Programm ja EXEL verlangt und dass nicht auf unseren PG drauf ist und unsere EDV-ler sind nicht die schnellsten


----------



## centipede (26 Januar 2008)

OK.

Die Software läuft schon immer stabil und ist zuverlässig. Die Auswertung der Aufzeichnungen erfolgt komplett über Excel, was ich als sehr praktisch empfinde. Sie wurde in Zusammenarbeit mit den Servicetechnikern von Siemens entwickelt und nach ihren Vorstellungen gestaltet. Es ist ein Tool für Profis, keins für "ab und zu Profibusproblemsucher".

Du solltest dich schon eingehend mit dem Telegrammverkehr beim Profibus DP (nur dafür ist die SW gemacht) befasst haben. Sonst wirst du mit den Aufzeichnungen nichts anfangen können. Ein Nachteil ist, dass du kein Langzeitaufnahmen auf Festplatte machen kannst.
Gut brauchbar ist die Livelist und die zugehörige Eventlist mit der Ampelfunktion. Wenn es zu vermeintlichen Profibusproblemen an der Anlage kommt, einfach den Amprolyzer mitlaufen lassen. Solange die Ampel auf Grün steht kann man sicher sagen, dass der Bus nicht das Problem ist.

Ich arbeite auch mit Profibus Scope von T&H und ebenso mit dem BusCheck von Softing.
Diese bieten den Vorteil , dass sie auch FMS beherrschen, dass sie eine einfachere Benutzerführung bieten haben aber auch den Nachteil, dass sie nicht billig sind.
Meiner Meinung nach bietet der Buscheck von Softing für den Einsteiger und Gelegenheitstechniker die besten Möglichkeiten, in Verbindung mit dem PBT3 hat man hier die besten Chancen den Fehler zu finden.
Mit dem PBScope hatte ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Verlässlichkeit der Software, den benutze ich eher selten.

Fazit: Wenn man sich intensiv mit Profibus beschäftigt reicht der Amprolyzer für 90% aller Fälle aus, ansonsten die teuren Varianten wählen.

Gruß, Centi


----------



## SanjaDO (11 Dezember 2014)

Hallo centipede,

ich möchte deiner Empfehlung nachgehen und mir ein PBT3 in Verbindung mit dem Buscheck kaufen. Den PTB3 habe ich im Netz gefunden aber den Buscheck nicht. Kannst du mir da ein Link schicken?

http://www.brandt-data.de/profibus/profibus.html

ist das der richtige PTB3?

Danke


----------



## ChristophD (11 Dezember 2014)

wegen bus check schau mal hier: 
http://industrial.softing.com/de/do...Center&cHash=514a3848f89156e1b5607828f6336252

Der PBT3 wird meines Wissens nach nicht mehr gebaut und abgelöst durch den PBT 4 / BC 600, gerade in hinsicht auf die Betriebssystemkompatibilität solltest du da aufpassen.

Und der PBT4 ist auch schon abgelöst durch den PBT5 / BC-700


----------



## SanjaDO (11 Dezember 2014)

Kann der PBT5 genauso wie PROFIBUS-Netz ein nichtprojektiertes MPI-Netz analysieren? z. B. auf Kommunikationsfehler prüfen und die Teilnehmertopologie bestimmen?


----------



## ChristophD (11 Dezember 2014)

Diese Frage solltest du dem Hersteller Softing stellen 

ein paar links:

http://industrial.softing.com/de/pr...tallationsqualitaet-und-protokollanalyse.html
http://industrial.softing.com/de/pr...g-von-busphysik-kommunikation-und-kabeln.html
http://industrial.softing.com/de/pr...en-von-dp-und-pa-ueber-link-oder-koppler.html


----------



## SanjaDO (12 Dezember 2014)

Gibt es noch was besseres als den PBT5 auf dem Markt oder ist das schon das_ non plus ultra_ Gerät???


----------



## dr.pfb (15 Dezember 2014)

SanjaDO schrieb:


> Gibt es noch was besseres als den PBT5 auf dem Markt oder ist das schon das_ non plus ultra_ Gerät???



Es gibt noch das ProfiTrace 2 http://www.procentec.de/profitrace2/


----------



## bike (15 Dezember 2014)

SanjaDO schrieb:


> Gibt es noch was besseres als den PBT5 auf dem Markt oder ist das schon das_ non plus ultra_ Gerät???



Also wenn du noch 10 Jahre wartest, gibt es bestimmt ein noch besseres Gerät. 

Also ich würde mir eine Aufgabenstellung, was muss, was sollte und was ist nice to have für das Gerät das du brauchst.
Dann mir verschiedenen Anbieter im Netz anschauen und dann eine detailierte Anfrage mit den Anforderungen an deinen Favoriten schicken.


 bike


----------



## SanjaDO (15 Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt den PROFIBUS Troubleshooting Toolkit Ultra Plus bestellt. Soll ein super Gerät sein... ich bin gespannt


----------



## SanjaDO (15 Dezember 2014)

ist von der Firma PROCENTEC


----------



## SanjaDO (23 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

wie würdet ihr das Signal deuten?

der ProfiCore ist am ersten Teilnehmer in der Linie angeschlossen:




Das Signal ist ok!

Der Fehler wird bei weiteren Teilnehmer in der Linie immer stärker, hier das Signal vom letzten Teilnehmer:




Mitten in der Linie hab ich einen Repeater zwischen.

Das sieht für mich nicht nach einer Reflexion aus oder was denkt ihr woran es liegt?


----------



## SanjaDO (23 Dezember 2014)

Hier nochmal in Groß:

Messpunkt:




Ende:




Danke!


----------



## centipede (23 Dezember 2014)

Finde jetzt die Signale nicht schlimm. Welche Zeitachse haben die unteren Bilder?
Die Nadeln oben sind normal.
Dein Messgerät macht auch Reflexionen, das sollte die Schwingung des Messpunktbildes sein.
Was du aber berücksichtigen musst, sobald du einen Repeater dazwischen hast, kannst du auch nur bis Repeater sinnvoll messen.
Du musst in jedem Segment eine eigene Messung machen.


----------



## SanjaDO (23 Dezember 2014)

Die Zeitachse ist 1 µs. Wenn ich mich an der anderen Seite anschließe habe ich die gleichen Spitzen am letzten Teilnehmer.
Die Spannungen sind auch unterschiedlich:





0 ist PG, 6 ist nach dem Repeater....


----------



## centipede (23 Dezember 2014)

Die Balken alleine sagen wenig aus, es gibt Teilnehmer, die kommen nie an die Topwerte ran und sind trotzdem OK,
kommt auf den Hersteller an.
Die Spannungspegel sind nicht genormt, es gibt nur Mindest- und Maxwerte.
Grundätzlich ist es bei so einer Messung so, dass alles was hinter einem Repeater ist, die selbe Balkenhöhe aufweist, nämlich die des Repeaters.

Hast du Probleme an der Anlage? Von der Signalqualität werden die aber eher nicht kommen.


----------



## SanjaDO (23 Dezember 2014)

Das ist mein Teststand im Büro, ich habe mir ein ProfiCore zugelegt und versuche Fehler einzubauen und gucken wie sich das auswirkt. An die Problemanlage werde ich erst nächstes Jahr drankommen und da wird's sicherlich alles anders aussehen. Muss dann nur interpretieren, ob die Fehler kritisch sind oder nicht...


----------



## SanjaDO (23 Dezember 2014)

Wie sind den die Min. und Max-Spannungen bei MPI???




ich habe hier -2,13 und 2,89 Volt. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es mindesten +3 und -3 sein müssen?!


----------



## SanjaDO (23 Dezember 2014)

Laut der Betriebsanleitung von PROCENTEC hätte dieses 1 Volt Idle-state nur mit aktiven Endwiderständen, ist aber nicht der Fall...


----------



## centipede (23 Dezember 2014)

Ist das MPI?
Bei reinen MPI Schnittstellen sind die Treiber unter Umständen nicht so stabil, da die ja nur für 50m ausgelegt ist und keine Potentialtrennung aufweisen.

Genau genommen schalten die Treiber bei ca. +- 0,5V (gegen Masse), dann noch eine Sicherheitsreserve.
Bei deinen Messungen wird das Differenzsignal gezeigt, hier sollte die unterste Schwelle bei 2 bis 2,5V liegen. 
Was aber nicht heißt, ab dann funktioniert er nicht mehr.

Das Beste ist du misst an der eigentlichen Anlage und dann zeigst du Bilder davon. 
Du wirst die Signale nicht vorher simulieren können, die in der echten Anlage vorkommen.
Wenn ich ein "echtes" Bild sehe kann ich mehr dazu sagen.

Versteife dich auch nicht allzu sehr auf die Signalqualität, auch der Telegrammverkehr sollte beobachtet werden.


----------



## centipede (23 Dezember 2014)

SanjaDO schrieb:


> Laut der Betriebsanleitung von PROCENTEC hätte dieses 1 Volt Idle-state nur mit aktiven Endwiderständen, ist aber nicht der Fall...



Sollte schon so sein.


----------



## SanjaDO (23 Dezember 2014)

Danke centipede,

ich poste es dann hier! 
Telegramm Fehler hatte ich bis jetzt nicht... Kann ja auch eigentlich bei einem Token Ring wie MPI nicht geben...


----------



## centipede (23 Dezember 2014)

SanjaDO schrieb:


> Danke centipede,
> 
> ich poste es dann hier!
> Telegramm Fehler hatte ich bis jetzt nicht... Kann ja auch eigentlich bei einem Token Ring wie MPI nicht geben...



Telegrammfehler kann es immer geben. Jede EMV Störung kann Telegrammfehler verursachen, die unter Umständen mit Oszi oder Prüfgeräten nicht gesehen werden, da zu kurz.
Oszi hat hier den Vorteil, dass der Triggerlevel eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## SanjaDO (23 Dezember 2014)

Ich werde bei der Anlage eine Telegrammaufzeichnung durchführen und mit dieser Filtereinstellung die Fehler suchen:


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (24 Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das Oszi Bild von SanjaDo zeigt Spitzen die über 7,2V liegen. Mit der Physik scheint etwas nicht ganz i.O. zu sein. Zulässig sind maximal 7,2 V.  Möglich sind auch Treiber eines bestimmten Herstellerzeitraumes. Das bedeutet allerdings , dass die anderen (ältere) Treiber schneller geschädigt werden, da sie außerhalb des Arbeitspunktes betrieben werden. Wir haben für euch auf YouTube Filme erstellt die die einzelnen Geräte recht gut beschreiben. Die Kernfrage ist dabei immer, für was suche ich ein Gerät, um ein Abnahmeprotokoll zu erstellen oder um Fehler zu suchen. Je nach Aufgabenstellung komme ich dann zu einer anderen Geräteentscheidung.  Aus unserer Statistik für die Fehlersuche haben wir ca. 8% Softwarefehler, 18% Wellenpysikalische Fehler, 51% EMV Fehler, 23% sonstige Fehler. Mit dem Profitrace 2 werden EMV Probleme gezeigt, man tut sich allerdings sehr schwer den Verursacher zu finden. Will man alle Fehler finden und beseitigen, so benötigt man neben den Bustestern einen Messgerätepark von ca. 18 T€ und Übung.
Trotz allem wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim Suchen und üben.
Hans-Ludwig
http://www.i-v-g.de


----------



## dr.pfb (24 Dezember 2014)

Hallo SanjaDO,

die etwas ueber 1V sollten in jedem Segment vorhanden sein, das eine korrekte, bestromte Terminierung hat. Entweder durch Geraete am Anfang und am Ende oder durch aktive Endwiderstaende. Wie Centipede schon schrieb, musst Du in jedem Segment eine Messung machen. 
Eventuell ist hier was hilfreich von: http://www.procentec.de/profitrace2/#download
In dem Handbuch findest Du auch Messbeispiele fuer RS485. Dann sind da Checklisten, fuer jedes Segment, eventuell hilft das auch.
Der Support von Procentec ist per Telefon und Mail auch normalerweise kostenlos; Kontaktdaten stehen da auch auf der Seite.
Schau auch mal wegen der kostenlosen ProfiTrace 2 Schulung (jeden Monat in Karlsruhe). 

Frohes Fest,

Tim


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2014)

Kann es sein, dass wenig bis keinen Sinn macht alles irgendwie aufzuzeichnen, wenn man nicht weiß wie dies zu interpretieren und verstehen ist?
Warum kommen wir ohne solche Technik aus und unsere Anlagen und Maschinen funktionieren?

Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung ist durch das "anbieten" und verkaufen solcher Technik nur sehr viel verdient wird, helfen tun diese eher weniger.


bike


----------



## centipede (27 Dezember 2014)

Na die Tester helfen schon ne Menge, aber wo du Recht hast ist, ohne zu verstehen und richtig zu interpretieren funktionieren die Dinger nicht.
Entweder man macht nichts anderes oder sammelt im Laufe von Jahren die nötigen Erfahrungen.

Das meiner Meinung nach Wichtigste beim Profibus ist eine saubere Montage mit Hirn. Dann gibt es danach auch keine/wenige Probleme.

Einen Testerpark von 18k € braucht man auch nicht, nach meiner Erfahrung behaupten dies immer nur Firmen/Personen, die mit Fehlersuche ihr Geld verdienen.
Ich habe schon mit namhaften Firmen parallel an Störungen gesucht, ich ohne großen Aufwand, die Anderen mit einem materiellen und zeitlichen Aufwand ohne Ende.
Fehler haben sie auch nicht gefunden bzw. ist nie wieder aufgetaucht. Da musst du dir Geschichten anhören, dass es schon peinlich wird was dem Kunden alles verklickert wird.

Manchmal helfen auch nur die beiden Kollegen Glück und Zufall :lol:


----------



## SanjaDO (5 Januar 2015)

So Leute! Vielen Dank für eure Infos und Frohes Neues Jahr!!!
Ich habe mal letzte Woche ein paar Messungen an unseren Anlagen durchgeführt. Mit diesen Anlagen hatten wir keine Probleme gehabt.
Trotzdem sind mir ein paar Sachen aufgefallen, die ich mir noch nicht erklären kann.

1. In allen 4 Anlagen hat der CP 342-5 einen sehr niedrigen Spannungspegel. Das Signal enpricht keinem richtigen Bitmuster.

2. manche Netzkomponenten haben eine überhöhte Spannung.

3. Anlage 2 hat im Gegesatz zu allen anderen Anlagen im Schnitt 7 statt 6 Volt

4. Anlage 4 Teilnehmer 4???

Die Signale an sich sehen im Oszilloskopbild ganz ok aus.

Anlage 1




Anlage 2




Anlage 3




Anlage 4




CP Signal





Danke!


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (5 Januar 2015)

Hallo SanjaDO,

an dem Oszi Bild fehlen die wichtigen Informationen. Besteht die Chance einen gezipten File  vom PT 2 ins WWW  hochzuladen und zu verlinken?  


http://www.i-v-g.de/


----------



## SanjaDO (5 Januar 2015)

Ja hab nur den Bericht dazu:

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3858/7yc4pe5g_pdf.htm

Anlage 4 Teilnehmer 4 hat sehr komische Spitzen...


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (5 Januar 2015)

Hallo SanjaDO

Die komischen Spitzen, wie Du sie nennst sind eindeutig auf Reflexionen zurückzuführen. Da stimmen die Busabschlusswiderstände nicht. Einer am Anfang und einer am Ende, muss auch kontaktieren.  Eventuell stellt sich der Effekt am TN 3  anders dar, wenn die Busabschlüsse richtig sitzen.



http://www.i-v-g.de/​


----------



## SanjaDO (5 Januar 2015)

Ich habe im Büro auch einen Test durchgeführt gehabt und hatte genau solche Spitzen gehabt und zwar an zwei Teilnehmern nach dem Repeater. Die Abschlusswiderstände waren aber richtig.
Als ich das Testgerät an der anderen Seite der Linie anschloßen hatte, waren die Spitzen an der anderen Seite sichtbar. Also immer der entfernteste Teilnehmer hatte die größte Amplitude der Spitzen.

In dieser Anlage ist es aber der nächte Teilnehmer und zwar das Panel TP1900 was mit der CPU verbunden ist. Ich hatte das Gerät an der CPU anschlossen gehabt....


----------



## SanjaDO (5 Januar 2015)

Woher können denn solche Reflextionen kommen? Direkt vom Teilnehmer 4???


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (5 Januar 2015)

Hallo SanjaDO,

Vom TN ist unwahrscheinlich.  Der Verursacher ist meist nicht auffällig. 
Dazu ist jetzt ein Topologie Plan  notwendig und die Bilder müssen eine bessere Auflösung haben. Es kann aber auch am Messgeschirr selber liegen. Verwendest Du einen längeres Messkabel?

http://www.i-v-g.de/


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Das Kabel ist 15cm kurz. Ich verwende den ProfiTrace 2...


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Hier ist die Topologie dazu


----------



## bike (6 Januar 2015)

SanjaDO schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist 15cm kurz. Ich verwende den ProfiTrace 2...



Kann da dein Messproblem liegen so wegen Impedanz und / oder Resonanz? 
Steht in dern Beschreibung nicht, welches Kabel verwendet werden soll?
Nicht alles aus Kupfer ist eine Datenleitung.


bike


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Das ist ein mitgeliefertes Kabel von ProfiTrace. Daran liegt es bestimmt nicht...


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Kann es an der Stichleitung des TS-Adapters liegen? Das TS-Adapterkabel ist am Repeater aufgesteckt und ist ca. 80cm lang. (ohne Abschlusswiderstände)


----------



## bike (6 Januar 2015)

SanjaDO schrieb:


> Kann es an der Stichleitung des TS-Adapters liegen? Das TS-Adapterkabel ist am Repeater aufgesteckt und ist ca. 80cm lang. (ohne Abschlusswiderstände)



Schau genau das ist dein Problem.
Im Hellen sehen können viele, hellsehen wenige.

Eine echte sinnvolle Diagnose ist nur möglich, wenn man wirklich sieht, wie euer Netz aufgebaut ist. 
Also alle Kabel, Kanäle und Klemmstellen.
Dazu gehören auch Längen, Type der Kabel usw.

Ich denke irgend jemand bei euch muss sich die Grundlagen, in der Theorie und Praxis aneignen, damit der dann versteht, was und warum etwas schief läuft.
Es hilft nichts für viel Geld Technik zu kaufen, ohne diese sinnvoll nutzen zu können.

Es ist wie ich schon einmal schrieb:
Wer viel misst, misst viel Mist.

Danke fürs Gespräch 


bike


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Siehst du doch in der Topologie bike!


----------



## centipede (6 Januar 2015)

SanjaDO schrieb:


> Siehst du doch in der Topologie bike!



In deiner Topo fehlen gemessene Adressen, auch deine CP. Was macht die in einem MPI Netz?
Dann schreib doch bitte auch mal genau wo du gemessen hast.

Wenn dein Repeater so angeschlossen, wie gezeichnet dann stört die Stichleitung zu 5.

Wie bike schon schrieb, nur anstecken und irgendetwas messen bringt nix.


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Gemessen habe ich an der CPU mit der Adresse 2. Der CP ist an dem gleichen Rückwandbus wie die CPU mit der MPI-Adresse 2. Der CP hat eine Profibusadresse 1 (nach außen) und eigentlich sollte da auch eine MPI-Adresse 3 daneben stehen.
Mir war vorher nicht klar, dass der CP als zusätzlicher MPI-Teilnehmer bei der Messung auftaucht.

Jetzt zu eurem "irgendetwas messen bringt nix" und "Wer viel misst, misst viel Mist". Diese Anlagen habe ich nicht projektiert, die sind mir von meinem älteren Kollegen vererbt worden...
Das ProfiTrace Garät habe vor zwei Wochen erworben und bin gerade dabei Fehler zu verstehen und zu lokalisieren. Wenn ich's später kann und das wird definitiv der Fall sein, dann würde ich euch auch nicht diese Fragen stellen.


Danke!


----------



## centipede (6 Januar 2015)

Ok, bei der 300er ist der Rückwandbus einfach nur eine Verlängerung des MPI-Busses. Deshalb ist wichtig hier die 50m Regel einzuhalten (mangelnde Potentialtrennung).
Zum Messen, du musst schon jedes Bussegment separat messen.
Bei deiner Messung ist nur 2,4 aussagekräftig.
Vergiss erstmal die 3 und 0 bist anscheinend du selber mit Notebook etc.

Also messe jetzt mal in jedem Segment, zeige uns das Ergebnis und vermerke auch, wo du gemessen hast.

Noch was, wo genau ist eigentlich das Problem?
Oder soll das nur ein Check sein?


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Und ja die Stichleitung 5 ist eigentlich nicht so schön, funktioniert aber... Wir werden den TS-Adapter an einer anderen Stellen mit PROFIBUS-Steckern anschließen.


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Die 3 ist auf jeden Fall der CP. Wenn ich mein Proficore anschliesse bekommt er keine MPI-Adresse. Mit meinem PG war ich zum Zeitpunkt der Messung nicht dran.
Das war einfach nur ein erster Test einer funktionierenden Anlage. An die Problemanlage darf ich spätestens nächste Woche dran. Diese Anlage soll erweitert werden und ich muss dann festellen, ob eine Erweiterung über MPI machbar ist oder ob wir
z. B. die Panel auf Profinet auslagern oder ähnlich... 

Problemanlage weil es schon Daten verlorengegangen sind oder zur Hälfte angekommen sind oder garnicht (sporadischer Fehler vielleicht 2 mal pro Jahr).
Ich habe an meinem Teststand im Büro gesehen, dass der Repeater die Fehler ausfiltert, also muss ich einfach an jedem Repeater eine Messung durchführen.


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Aussagekräftig sind doch dann die 2,4 und die 5 oder nicht?


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Wenn ich an einem Busssegment messe, muss ich doch nicht am Ende und am Anfang des Segments messen oder?


----------



## centipede (6 Januar 2015)

Die PG Schnittstelle des Repeaters hat nur zu A1/B1 direkten Kontakt, A2/B2 sind davon galvanisch getrennt.
Um die besten Aussagen treffen zu können, solltest du schon an einem Ende bzw. möglichst nahe daran messen.

Optimal sind Messungen an jedem der beiden Enden eines Segmentes. Ich mache die zweite Messung aber nur wenn die Signale schlecht sind und ich nicht sofort die Ursache dafür finde. Reicht in der Praxis aus.
 Bin mir aber sicher es werden hier bald andere Meinungen dazu kommen 

Bei mir ist die Busmessung nur ein "Nebenerwerb"...


----------



## SanjaDO (6 Januar 2015)

Das mit A1/B1 war mir schon klar. Danke! Was sind denn die wahrscheinlichsten Ursachen für ein Fehler?


----------

